# OUESTION TIME



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

I posted this a long time ago and it was probably lost when we got hacked.

 Give the new guys a crack at this first OK?

 QUESTION:

  What is the difference between a "JIG" and a "FIXTURE" or are they both the same???

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 6, 2014)

I assume "You can dance a jig, but not a fixture" is not an appropriate answer.  :happydance:


Sorry, Bill. I just had to do it. :rofl:   Of course, I can see the response coming now:  uch:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a start Terry. And by posting that you have given them a clue. They just have to find it.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## road (Dec 6, 2014)

I wasnt going to saying anything on this one.  
You know that little voice filter in your head that says " ahh I shouldn't "    

I dont have that ....   

:whiteflag::whiteflag::whiteflag:


----------



## ELHEAD (Dec 6, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I assume "You can dance a jig, but not a fixture" is not an appropriate answer.  :happydance:
> 
> 
> Sorry, Bill. I just had to do it. :rofl:   Of course, I can see the response coming now:  uch:


   No , fixtures can't dance, they are like wall-flowers.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

Regardless of the answers I see at least one new name. This is a good sign. Now how about we get back to the question.

 The hint Terry gave is that there IS a difference, now what is it???

 "Billy G"


----------



## sgisler (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, I'll bite. 
Personally I would use the words interchangeably to refer generically to a 'collection' of 'items' assembled in a way that fosters efficiency for repeat operations. 
As to specific definitions or differences; I would say the jig would be of a more temporary nature and a fixture a more permanent assembly and therefore more of a 'tool'. 

What say you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebbleworm (Dec 6, 2014)

A jig locates the tool and a fixture locates or holds the workpiece?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

pebbleworm said:


> A jig locates the tool and a fixture locates or holds the workpiece?



 Close.

 "Billy G"


----------



## savarin (Dec 6, 2014)

A jig allows repeatability when making the same part more than once and a fixture holds the work to be worked upon but has to be set up each time. (I think)


----------



## coolidge (Dec 6, 2014)

To me a fixture simply holds the work piece. A jig is a tool or tool extension, apparatus for performing a particular type of machining operation for example a dovetail jig.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

Very Good Fellas.

 "JIG" ---Tool used to control location or motion of another tool.

 "FIXTURE" --- Support or Work Holding device used to hold work in place.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Dec 6, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Very Good Fellas.
> 
> "JIG" ---Tool used to control location or motion of another tool.
> 
> ...



I was gonna say that. :biggrin: (Yeah, right.)

Good thread, Bill. I learned something. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Dec 6, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Very Good Fellas.
> 
> "JIG" ---Tool used to control location or motion of another tool.
> 
> ...



I often incorporate both of these features into one device, what do you call that?


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 6, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> "JIG" ---Tool used to control location or motion of another tool.
> 
> "FIXTURE" --- Support or Work Holding device used to hold work in place.



Good one, Bill.  I've always thought of 'jig' as an adjustable variant of the 'fixture'.
Thanx for clearing that up.

Now, what do you get when you mix milk-of-magnesia with vodka?


----------



## road (Dec 6, 2014)

A jig fixture ? ?


----------



## road (Dec 6, 2014)

SG51Buss said:


> Good one, Bill.  I've always thought of 'jig' as an adjustable variant of the 'fixture'.
> Thanx for clearing that up.
> 
> Now, what do you get when you mix milk-of-magnesia with vodka?




really sick  ? ?


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 6, 2014)

road said:


> really sick  ? ?



Yep, but you're not supposed to drink it...


----------



## francist (Dec 6, 2014)

SG51Buss said:


> Yep, but you're not supposed to drink it...



I was gonna say a flat screwdriver...

-frank


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

It's Phillips milk of Magnesia so it has to be a Phillips Screwdriver. Gotcha.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

  "Billy G"


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 6, 2014)

Haha, can't put one over on ol' Bill.  I'll have to dig deeper...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

SG51Buss said:


> Haha, can't put one over on ol' Bill.  I'll have to dig deeper...




 Welcome to my world Steve.  :whistle::whistle::whistle::whistle:

 "Billy G"


----------



## jererp (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is the way we used the two terms:

A FIXTURE is "fixed" relative to the spindle, and is used to locate the part relative to the spindle. No bushings are used to guide the tool. This would be a production set up.

A JIG  locates the tool relative to the part, and can be moved or "jiggled" to align to the spindle. Bushings are used to guide the tool. This would be for prototype/short runs or for a repair operation.

Jerry


----------



## Andre (Dec 6, 2014)

A fixture is a way to hold a part, a jig is a tool like this cross hole drilling jig. That's my best guess.


----------



## joconnor (Dec 6, 2014)

A fixture is the picture of us grandchildren that hung on my grandmothers kitchen wall. A jig is the dance she did when ever we got to visit.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 7, 2014)

A jig attaches to the work and guided cutting tools.  I have read that the term (jig) was derived from "thingamajig"; the machinists who made the contrivances did not know what to call them, so they called them a "thingamajig"
A fixture contains and locates the work piece relative to guidance features


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 7, 2014)

Custom bike builders use a contraption that holds tubing and frame members in position for design, mock-up and welding.  They call this a "frame jig".

Anybody wanna tell them they got it wrong?


----------



## epanzella (Dec 7, 2014)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> I often incorporate both of these features into one device, what do you call that?



Fixamajig


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 7, 2014)

For those into old stuff, this is an interesting read.

Daryl
MN


----------



## sgisler (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool find Daryl, thanks! Saved to my 'projects' Dropbox already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

